# Happy Birthday VI-Control!



## Mike Greene (Aug 9, 2017)

VI-Control is a teenager! Founded 13 years ago today (okay, _yesterday_, actually … oops!) by Frederick Russ as a home for media composers and sample developers alike. This has become _the_ place where people gather to discuss composing and virtual instruments. Not only has VI-Control become an incredible knowledge base, but some major companies have started here as well.

I think I speak for everyone in thanking Frederick for taking it upon himself to start this forum, and of course, wishing VI-C a happy birthday!


----------



## Oliver (Aug 9, 2017)

congratulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaations


----------



## BenG (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday VI-C!

Thanks to everyone that makes it possible and the amazing members who are truly generous with their time, expertise and help. I honestly don't know where I'd be without this amazing forum!


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 9, 2017)

Has it been that long? Wow! Time flies. Happy Birthday to the best composers' forum on the planet!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2017)

Been here for four years and it's been a great experience mostly congrats everyone involved.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2017)

It's true there's a few others out there want to make you think they're different but this is still the place no doubt.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Has it been that long? Wow! Time flies. Happy Birthday to the best composers' forum on the planet!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 9, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> VI-Control is a teenager! Founded 13 years ago today (okay, _yesterday_, actually … oops!) by Frederick Russ as a home for media composers and sample developers alike. This has become _the_ place where people gather to discuss composing and virtual instruments. Not only has VI-Control become an incredible knowledge base, but some major companies have started here as well.
> 
> I think I speak for everyone in thanking Frederick for taking it upon himself to start this forum, and of course, wishing VI-C a happy birthday!


Happy Birthday dear "forum"...


----------



## JohnG (Aug 9, 2017)

Yay! Thanks Frederick, and thanks Mike!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday VI-Control! Thanks Mike and Frederick!!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 10, 2017)

Hans Adamson said:


> Happy Birthday VI-Control! Thanks Mike and Frederick!!


Exactly! And good luck with the pubescent child


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you Frederick for having the idea and vision for the VI formum)


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday great forum.
Thank you Frederick and Mike.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 11, 2017)

Was wondering if there is any 'donation' button around here, but there it was up in the corner. You guys got the 10 USD birthday gift from here (Peter on the note). So much good information here that its just a small symbolical gift. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow, been on this forum a long time....thanks Frederick and Mike for the daily newspaper plus... reads (reeds oh never mind).


----------

